# The doctors finally figured out my case.



## 21121 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi guys,I am a 16 year old girl who had suffered with "IBS" for two years - and I put "IBS" in quotes for a reason - and they FINALLY figured out what it is. I hope my story can be an inspiration to some of you to not give up on what you know you're feeling.Basically, heres the story: I was perfectly normal until 9th grade, and suddenly my stomach started making LOUD noises. When I say loud, I mean lawn-mower L-O-U-D. That was for about a year, and then the daily nausea started. I was passing blood in my stool from time to time, and eventually it came to a point where I only ate wheat bread and water and I had lost a lot of weight. So I finally went to a gastroenterologist. He did the colonoscopy/endoscopy job on me... and turned up with nothing except hemerroids to explain the bleeding. So he gave me pepcid.And so I went on for another year. I vomited, felt nauseous, EXTREME gas pain EVERY DAY. I hated going to school and felt so out of place there, I used to get panic attacks because I was afraid my stomach would make some terrible noise...Then my blood pressure reading came up high. When they did an ultrasound they found that I was unable to empty my "bladder" and had "kidney problems". They went through a bunch of diagnoses (neurogenic bladder, duplicated uterus.Bottom line: They FINALLY do an MRI, FINALLY see that I have a cyst the size of a _basketball_ in my stomach, and now I'm going in this tuesday for abdominal surgery. They're not sure where the cyst is attached to, but it's massive, pushing my stomach up, my bladder down, and my intestines are an incoherent mush. During the surgery they are going to see if it is an ovarian cyst or something else.If you have these symtoms and you are a female: distended stomach with stretch marks, nausea, vomiting, gas pains in weird places like your back, smelly burps, loud stomach, blood in your stool... PLEASE check it out, and please go to a good doctor... I feel so much for all of you. Here's to normal lives again, away from doctors and IBS...


----------



## 22859 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey,I'm a 15 year old girl who's also had problems with ovarian cysts and IBS. I has my first set of ovarian cysts at 13, once over the summer, and then again this fall. Mine never required surgery though, they all ruptured on their own. Now i'm on birth control so that I don't egt them and it seems to be working for now. Since the summer i've also been having problems with severe abdominal pain, nausea, vomiting, fever, and all that other fun stuff. I've had countless tests to rule out all the more dangerous things and after a colonoscopy/endoscopy yesterday they now think it's IBS. But htey won't actually be sure until they get the biopsies back in two weeks. I've been out of school for a month and I really just want to go back but I have to get a difinitive diagnosis first. Hope your surgery goes well!


----------



## 21121 (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh, I totally understand what you're going through then. I'm so sorry. I didn't know IBS could come back after the cyst was removed... I guess I just have to remain positive. The doctor said I would have intestinal problems for a while because there is a big gaping hole in my stomach where my intestines used to be.For me it is a possibility that it may be an intestinal cyst as well.. I just want an explanation. Vomiting, in my opinion, is the WORST feeling. Okay.. diarrhea and constipation are pretty bad too...


----------



## 21121 (Nov 17, 2006)

Also, thanks for your good wishes, Cary. Best of luck to you as well.


----------

